# Does dependent on 189 skilled visa also need to have an IELTS score?



## ToAustralia2013 (Jun 17, 2013)

Dear All,

I am planning to apply for the Skilled Independent Visa under subclass 189 end of July 2013 - (after my IELTS on 27th).

As I am adding my husband as dependent, is he also required to take an IELTS exam - If yes, what is the minimum score required? 
For the applicant i.e Me - I know its atleast 7 in all modules

I checked a lot of sires..but the requirement for an IELTS and a score for dependent was not clear.

Thank you


----------



## joehenderson (Jul 12, 2013)

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the Skilled Independent Visa under subclass 189 end of July 2013 - (after my IELTS on 27th).
> 
> ...


I suggest you to ask your agency about it. Why not visit the official website of Australia's immigration department? immi[dot]gov[dot]au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-189/


----------



## johny (Jul 10, 2013)

It's ridiculous to make candidates take the test, then I realized it's a money making machine, you see governments and companies are the same, they look to get money out of peoples pocket even when they don't need to.


----------



## Adiljawad (Dec 2, 2013)

Any updates about this query? 
I am also applying for Australian immigration but need to know the same for my wife.
Does she also need to give her IELTs exam?


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Secondary applicants over the age of 18 that are not exempt, need to show a *functional* level of English Language or they are liable to pay a second instalment fee of $4,885 AUD.

There's a number of ways to show this level, including providing an IELTS test result of over 4.5


----------



## Adiljawad (Dec 2, 2013)

Adam Grey said:


> Secondary applicants over the age of 18 that are not exempt, need to show a *functional* level of English Language or they are liable to pay a second instalment fee of $4,885 AUD.
> 
> There's a number of ways to show this level, including providing an IELTS test result of over 4.5


Dear Adam Grey,

Thanks for the clarification. Since my wife is already a Masters Degree Holder in Business Administration, so can her educational certificates suffice or still she needs to go for the IELTs exam.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

It depends upon proving the length of study (at least 5 years tertiary) and whether all the instruction was delivered in English. Sometimes it's just easier to undertake the IELTS.


----------



## Adiljawad (Dec 2, 2013)

Adam Grey said:


> It depends upon proving the length of study (at least 5 years tertiary) and whether all the instruction was delivered in English. Sometimes it's just easier to undertake the IELTS.


Dear Adam,

It is 5 years and course was delivered in English.
Btw still thanks, I will also prefer for IELTs rather than going around; plus 4.5 is nothing compared to 7 for the actual applicant..
Thanks and really appreciated...


----------

